# Ethernet cable not detected physically



## Rivolien (Feb 17, 2008)

ok i got my Hp dv6000 notebook for christmas last year and i had no probelms with it until around 6 months ago when my wireless adapter got all screwed up and i had a few other probelms but nothing to big i wanted windows vista so i had to reformat and when i reformated i added windows vista home premium as an OS now heres the probelm when i added windows vista around 6 months ago my computer no longer recognized my wireless adapter (when it was all screwed up in the first place it still recognized it) but whatever thats another probelm there are two new probelms one of them and the most importnat is that i cant even get on the internet using an ethernet cable because the Ethernet cable isnot detected physically by the ether cable outlet(the orange and green lights are not on) and it is not the cable there are no probelms with the cable beacuse ive used it with this computer before and i have the same cable pluged into the computer im on right now (its a different computer but my laptop is booted up right in front of me also) now im going to leave and come back in about an hour or so and check for posts also i do not think this is a hardware or virus probelm because of the fact that i take good care of my computer and dont let it over heat or bang it into anything etc..etc someone help


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

Let's see this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Rivolien (Feb 17, 2008)

alright ill do that now i just have to find a CD-R disk then ill post the info


----------



## Rivolien (Feb 17, 2008)

Networking Adapters:
Eicon Diva Server 2FX(Yellow ? mark)
NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller #2(Yellow question mark)

the Networking adapters with the Yellow ? i dont think they have to do with lan i thinks its just NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller(#1)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mike-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-69-02-8E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{DFE3CF68-7E6E-4FFE-BDD4-A880830EF
91E}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

After you installed Vista did you download from HP and install the Vista chipset and network adapter drivers?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, the NVIDIA errors ARE the network adapters. Try uninstalling EVERYTHING under Network Adapters and rebooting, then tell us what you have in Device Manager.


----------



## Rivolien (Feb 17, 2008)

i did install the new windows vista drivers just about alright ill go do what johnwill said to do but should i hide or show hidden devices ?


----------



## Rivolien (Feb 17, 2008)

ok i did that after i uninstalled and rebooted it said that i just had the NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller #2 and NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller was still there but would go away after i uninstalled it but would come right back because the computer automatically reinstalled 

So the network adapters are(without hidden devices):
NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller #2(yellow question mark)

and the Eicon Diva Server 2FX is not there


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Show hidden devices first, then remove all of them, including the ones without the error indications.


----------



## Rivolien (Feb 17, 2008)

All the Network adapters before (hidden devices included):
isatap.{299A2A9D-656E-4ABC-BE59-16F6F3A8CDBF}
Eicon Diva Server 2FX(Yellow ? mark)
NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller(what i think lan is running on)
NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller #2(Yellow question mark)
RAS Async Adapter
Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
WAN Miniport(IP)
WAN Miniport(IPv6)
WAN Miniport(L2TP)
WAN Miniport(PPPOE)
WAN Miniport(PPTP)

After:
isatap.{299A2A9D-656E-4ABC-BE59-16F6F3A8CDBF}
NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller(what i think lan is running on)
NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller #2(Yellow question mark)
RAS Async Adapter
WAN Miniport(IP)
WAN Miniport(IPv6)
WAN Miniport(L2TP)
WAN Miniport(PPPOE)
WAN Miniport(PPTP)


----------



## Rivolien (Feb 17, 2008)

suggestions?


----------



## Rivolien (Feb 17, 2008)

im going to try to re-download some drivers


----------



## Rivolien (Feb 17, 2008)

never mind i fixed it


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

And what was the fix? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## abrogard (Apr 21, 2004)

It's a pity he didn't tell you the fix. 

I think I've got the same, or very similar, problem. On as Asus A8NSLI board running winXP and the board is second hand new in the computer replacing the same kind of board which blew up.

ipconfig shows nothing.
pings get nowhere.
network connections say that 1394 connection 2 is connected
network setup wizard says the nforce networking controller is disconnected - and asks me to plug in cables for god's sake...
lights on the back and on the switch glow appropriately for good connection.

the hookup is computer to eight port switch and then into adsl broadband modem/router.

I mention the fact that it's a replacement board because it occurs to me that the problem may have something to do with the OS expecting certain hardware on the board - such as a NIC with its own number - and not finding it.

regards,

ab


----------

